# Hissing Neyteri and Ateyo



## Mantis Lady (Feb 18, 2019)

I bought 2 hissing Roaches ( Gromphadorhina portentosa ) and they will arrive  tomorrow. They are young adults, so i will see no molts of them.







These 2 are the ones that are chosen to be my new pet insects. I name them Neyteri and Ateyo: new species, so the names are re-useable.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 18, 2019)

Cool!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 18, 2019)

Big roaches! 

Very cool, though!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 19, 2019)

I don't have them yet, there is some delay at the post office. They will arrive tomorrow



hysteresis said:


> Big roaches!
> 
> Very cool, though!


They are big yes, And they make a hissing sound when touched. You can handle them.

Their home is ready. I bought 2 because they like company. I think I will make dinner tomorrow something with fresh veggies to give them something to eat too  (the feeders will like it too) They are easy eaters, so they can eat feeder insect food too.


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 19, 2019)

Nice! We all want to see photos of your new arrivals!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 19, 2019)

heheh, you will see them very soon  Insects are fascinating


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 19, 2019)

Absolutely ❤


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 20, 2019)

They arrived an hour ago.

They made a lot of hisses when I put them in their new home with water and food. I will leave them be for now. So they can adjust to their new home.  And find their nice hiding spot where they can sleep.




    Neyteri. Yes, even females can give loud hisses




Ateyo: he was not amused to be taken out of the box


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 20, 2019)

That's so cool! Nice items for your collection.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 20, 2019)

Yeah,  they are nice. Ateyo is getting active now (close to midnight). He is exploring: climbing on the stuff that I put in there. They can even climb their home itself, but they can't escape. He is even drinking and eating a bit. Cool to see. Neyteri is still in bark home.


----------



## vyadha (Feb 21, 2019)

Nice looking hissers!

The horns on your male are BIG! Any chance they’re hybrids? 

I had to stop keeping the hissers in my bedroom.... They’d get so active at night, I’d wake up hearing them moving around and hissing. 

Are you gonna let them breed or are they separated?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 21, 2019)

vyadha said:


> The horns on your male are BIG! Any chance they’re hybrids?


I don't know if they are hybrids. They are not sold as hybrids.



vyadha said:


> I had to stop keeping the hissers in my bedroom.... They’d get so active at night, I’d wake up hearing them moving around and hissing.


i dont have them in my bedroom either. I have them on my desk like my my mantids.



vyadha said:


> Are you gonna let them breed or are they separated? ﻿


They are together in 1 box. I don't think they will breed at 21,5C (my room temperature) But they like each other, they are sitting together now


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 24, 2019)

I think my hissers are a bit crazy: they like to sit in the leaves instead of the  hiding place i bought for them:




 

This looks funny, both with their heads together This i found them this morning. I thought they like a hiding place like the dubias. but not. You see the fake bark hiding I bought for them under them.


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 24, 2019)

Beetles and roaches seem very interesting. Enjoy!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 24, 2019)

I will. I need to keep  their home closed, They are very good climbersNo free roaming on my desk for these guys. They are slippery and have strong legs


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 25, 2019)

Ateyo says BOO: or HISSSSSS


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 25, 2019)

They look adorable!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 3, 2019)

I think my hissers are a bit crazy: they are always sitting in the corner like here:






During the daytime. I think they walk around in the night, because next day the salad leaves are gone. Why are they sitting like that and not in the hiding place?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 20, 2019)

I was giving my hissers some fresh salad leaves, what they get every day. I saw something with Neyteri. It looks like that she is getting lighter in color where her segments are more visible:






I don't know what it means. Maybe some of you know it.


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 20, 2019)

I love your nails. Errmmm, I hope that's not your hubby's hand. 

Some of my dubias turned light for a while.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 20, 2019)

Are you noticing her getting fatter? You have a pair, right?

. . . 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 21, 2019)

I have a pair. But I don't think she is fatter. It has been a while since I had her on my hand.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 21, 2019)

Ok. It's just that with my dubias when they are pregnant their abdomen stretches so I can see lighter parts that are normally hidden.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## mantisfan101 (Mar 21, 2019)

Woah the last photo suggests something else, looks like a grandidieri/oblongonota/princisia vanwaerebeki hybrid. Definitely not tru portentosas is all i can say but their bloodline has gotten pretty muddled up.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 25, 2019)

Did ppl mix a lot of hisser species together? This couple is my first.

I was cleaning Neys and Ateyos home and I saw Ney did color change again. The lighter colors turned dark brown now.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 25, 2019)

Interesting color changes!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 25, 2019)

Yeah, but the question is WHY?


----------



## mantisfan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> Did ppl mix a lot of hisser species together? This couple is my first.
> 
> I was cleaning Neys and Ateyos home and I saw Ney did color change again. The lighter colors turned dark brown now.


Yeah they did. Now Gramphadorhina portentosa is nothing but a mix of a bumch of jumbled up hybrids.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 29, 2019)

The hissers discovered their bark home is a much nicer place than sticking to the wall.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 25, 2020)

Today I was feeding my hissers and I saw hisser babies: Ateyo and  neyteri had mated. later this week when I am cleaning their home I will count how many little hissers I have. and thinking what to do with them.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 26, 2020)

I have cleaned their home and counted the babies: 35!!!  I didn't find the ooth they were in. I never intended to breed them lol

I thinking about selling them. I can't keep them all Feeding them to my mantids doesn't feel right because their parents are pets


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jul 28, 2020)

Congrats! You didn't find the ooth because hissers give live birth  

It's fun to have a big colony!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 28, 2020)

I thought they are wearing the ooth till birth. Think my hubby will get crazy and the home is not big enough to house them all. Now they are small (L1) Maybe ppl like buy them and give a good home.


----------

